
The Scottish Wikipedia was written by an American teenager who cant speak Scots - kalium-xyz
https://old.reddit.com/r/Scotland/comments/ig9jia/ive_discovered_that_almost_every_single_article/
======
SyneRyder
Amazing story worth the read, if true - I've not tried to verify it myself,
but I see that The Guardian, VICE, Gizmodo and others are now running with the
story too.

The scarier part is one of the Reddit comments by AppleGuySnake down the page:

 _" I found this thread from someone on twitter pointing out that several
computer language models use the Scots Wikipedia as their dataset for learning
the language."_

------
EricE
who needs 10,000 monkeys when one can do? :)

On a more serious note this is the big downside to Wiki's - we have become far
too casual in trusting "the crowd" will take care of basic vetting. In this
case it happened to be a crowd of one until someone else noticed. That should
be a reminder to everyone.

For all the fun poked today of old school resources like the Encyclopedia
Britannica, they at least had a reputation to defend and thus were highly
incentivized to be vigilant with quality control. And even then stuff still
slipped through.

------
dentemple
Is something being done about this?

